# feeding ?



## chuha (Feb 11, 2003)

i have noticed that my piranhas are not eating their food right away...i will put some beefheart in there and they will eat it a couple hours later...should i keep it in there until they finish or should i take it out after a bit...i am afraid that keeping old food in the tank isn't good....by the way, i love the site...it's very helpful


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to feeding and Nutrition


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Some will say to take it out in 20 minutes if it is not eaten. I leave it in over night and take it out the next day(rarely is there any left). I have never had any water problems. I do this because I want to make sure all my pygos have a chance to eat and not just the more dominant ones.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I will leave food in for a few hours. Mine are the same way, they will let it sit and eat it later. I also feed 2 times a day so they are not starving. I have also not had any problems yet with my water.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

they may not eat in front of you due to the fact that they are shy... this will change with time and when they are acustomed to your presence. As far as taking the foods out now it is recomended to take whatever they do not eat out within an hour. However you should be fine if you leave for longer than that just make sure its not left there and you do address the issue


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

also water conditions in a smaller tank will change much quicker than in a larger tank. I try to always defrost the beefheart chunks before I drop em in the tank.

Try feeding with the lights off and not being to close to the tanks. they need time to get familiar with people. Hopefully soon they wont be as skittish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is fine to leave it in your tank untill they take an interest, just make sure you do regular water changes to reduce tank pollution.

oh, and welcome to the site


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my p's do the same... they wont go for the food rate away. but when i feed them feeders and fellet "o" soul. i will stand rate infront of the tank and drop them in and they will eat it rate infront of my face. i hand fed them a very large peice of fillet once... it scared the $hit out of me.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

marco, thats pretty ballsy man! Mine usualy wont kill in front of me, but i like to trick them and watch from far away... they eat beefheart right away.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine used to be very shy eaters; only if I was far away, they would ever touch the food.
Nowadays it's much better: my reds even show off their hatred towards feeders in front of my friends








But it took quite some time before they were used to people watching them....
About leaving food in the tank: I usually feed them shrimps, which I drop in the tank one by one. When they stop eating them straight away, I randomly throw in a couple more, and that's that. I noticed that when you throw in food at random places, my p's will start looking for it actively (since they know it's somewhere around). It;'s a great way to make them more active and less shy/skittish.


----------

